# Lamar Williams Calls



## redneckturkeycaller (Aug 12, 2008)

Please tell me how to get in touch with Lamar Williams. I would like to have one of his calls. I  understrand that he has a waiting list. 
Thx Jeff


----------



## Nitro (Aug 12, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 12, 2008)

PM sent.  Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 13, 2008)

The wait time is probably over 3 years now.  I ordered my calls in 2006 and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 13, 2008)

I got one from Lamar at the Nats and only had to wait 5 minutes and that was for the clear coat to dry after he personalized it.  If you can catch him early at a show, he sometimes brings a hand full with him.  I am not only happy with the call I got, I'm estatic.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 13, 2008)

David Mills said:


> I got one from Lamar at the Nats and only had to wait 5 minutes and that was for the clear coat to dry after he personalized it.  If you can catch him early at a show, he sometimes brings a hand full with him.  I am not only happy with the call I got, I'm estatic.



By the time I got there he had already sold them all.  He said mine might be ready this November/December.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Aug 13, 2008)

The last I heard was that he lived around Starke, FL. I had an apartment there for several years. I found it interesting that no one around there had ever heard of him.


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 13, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> The last I heard was that he lived around Starke, FL. I had an apartment there for several years. I found it interesting that no one around there had ever heard of him.



He's been in Starke all of his life.  There aren't too many turkey call collectors in Starke.  They know him, but not necessarily as a call maker.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 13, 2008)

> He's been in Starke all of his life. There aren't too many turkey call collectors in Starke. They know him, but not necessarily as a call maker.


I reckon you would know if anyone would


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 13, 2008)

David Mills said:


> I reckon you would know if anyone would


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Aug 13, 2008)

Lamar has to keep a low profile around Starke, paparazzi (sp) would hound him to death.

                   BOB


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 14, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Lamar has to keep a low profile around Starke, paparazzi (sp) would hound him to death.
> 
> BOB



I'm sure they would.


----------



## Carp (Aug 14, 2008)

David Mills said:


> I got one from Lamar at the Nats and only had to wait 5 minutes and that was for the clear coat to dry after he personalized it.  If you can catch him early at a show, he sometimes brings a hand full with him.  I am not only happy with the call I got, I'm estatic.




That's where I got mine. They went quick!


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 14, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Lamar has to keep a low profile around Starke, paparazzi (sp) would hound him to death.
> 
> BOB


He has to wear dark sunglasses and a fake mustache when he gets in and out of his limo.


----------



## Doublethink98 (Aug 14, 2008)

When I was in high school in Starke I used to hang out at a friends house across the street from Lamar's old house. I can remember hearing turkey call noises coming from his house and wondering what the guy was doing. Too bad I didn't wander over there back then and meet him, but not only for the calls but just to meet such a fine Christian man.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Aug 14, 2008)

I recomend you contact him and get your name off his list.

That way mine will move up a notch.....

I had the pleasure of spending a couple hours with Lamar the other day. I never tire of that.

Get on his list and stay on his list.


----------



## va longbeard (Aug 17, 2008)

Panhanler your right about Tim Claytons boxes there are awesome.  

Those one-sider calls are hard to beat.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 17, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> The last I heard was that he lived around Starke, FL. I had an apartment there for several years. I found it interesting that no one around there had ever heard of him.



How many people did you ask about Lamar?  I just think it is hilarious, that you say no one had ever heard of him.  Granted they haven't named any streets after him (that I know of), but the fact that he has lived there for like 80 years  means plenty of people know who he is.

I would be willing to bet that if you stood outside the Winn Dixie in Starke with a sign that read, "Free Lamar Williams Turkey Calls", you would find plenty of people who know him in a hurry.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 17, 2008)

> "Free Lamar Williams Turkey Calls",



*Where, Where, Where*

I'll take about 3 or 4 dozen


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Aug 17, 2008)

> Granted they haven't named any streets after him



What about "Call Street".


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope, rumor is that street earned its name for a completely different reason.  Something about the worlds oldest profession.  I don't know if it is true, but that is a rumor.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Aug 17, 2008)

Gblrklr >> I was just kidding, but everytime I see that sign I think of him. Ans not for the dubious reason you mentioned.


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 17, 2008)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Gblrklr >> I was just kidding, but everytime I see that sign I think of him. Ans not for the dubious reason you mentioned.



I had never thought of it, but I guess it fits!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 18, 2008)

Panhandler said:


> http://oldgobbler.com/TheForum/index.php/topic,5496.0.html
> 
> Here are some of Tim Clayton's boxes recently posted on another forum.



Not trying to butt in where I don't belong but, the thread starter asked about Mr. Williams contact info, not Tim Clayton.  Maybe you could start your own thread?


----------



## Newman (Aug 18, 2008)

I had to look up Starke because I had no idea where it was- and lo and behold, I drove through it to get to my parents place in Ocala.  I even stopped at the Walmart there!!  I could have been in line with Mr. Williams and would never have known.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Aug 19, 2008)

DaddyPaul said:


> How many people did you ask about Lamar?  I just think it is hilarious, that you say no one had ever heard of him.  Granted they haven't named any streets after him (that I know of), but the fact that he has lived there for like 80 years  means plenty of people know who he is.
> 
> I would be willing to bet that if you stood outside the Winn Dixie in Starke with a sign that read, "Free Lamar Williams Turkey Calls", you would find plenty of people who know him in a hurry.



When I say I had an apartment there I mean that I kept an apartment for business purposes and spent much of my time elsewhere. 
Consider that turkey hunting to a lot of your FL natives involves corn and a scoped rifle. Plenty of folks around Starke like to bait them up into the back yard to look at them. Mentioning turkey hunting will sometimes get you an invitation to come sit "out back and shoot you one." 
Of course, I was in my late twenties and chased skirts as much....nah, MORE, than I hunted and fished. So while I wasn't exactly walking around knocking on doors, I can say that at least several other hunters I met and the guy that ran the local hunting and fishing store had never heard of him.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 19, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> When I say I had an apartment there I mean that I kept an apartment for business purposes and spent much of my time elsewhere.
> Consider that turkey hunting to a lot of your FL natives involves corn and a scoped rifle. Plenty of folks around Starke like to bait them up into the back yard to look at them. Mentioning turkey hunting will sometimes get you an invitation to come sit "out back and shoot you one."
> Of course, I was in my late twenties and chased skirts as much....nah, MORE, than I hunted and fished. So while I wasn't exactly walking around knocking on doors, I can say that at least several other hunters I met and the guy that ran the local hunting and fishing store had never heard of him.



Dude we're just having a little fun with you.  

The "guy" that ran the local hunting store, which went out of business, was from Baker County and may well have not know Mr. Lamar (I assume you're talking about Terry's).

Funny story for ya right here:  I was on a hunt with Mr. Lamar, Darrin Dawkins, Lamar's son Justin and grandson Tate a couple of years back.  

Darrin and Lamar ran into a couple guys from, I think, North Carolina in the WMA.  The first thing the guys asked them was, "Do y'all know Lamar Williams, he lives near here in Starke?"  Maybe not a direct quote but close.  Turns out they were talking to him! 

I'm sure there are plenty of people in Starke who don't know him, but just the fact that he has lived there his whole life, means a heap of 'em do.  

I've hunted with him quite a few times and as of yet, he hasn't resorted to scoped rifles and corn piles.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Aug 19, 2008)

*Turkey & Turkey Hunting magazine*

Just got my Turkey & Turkey Hunting magazine in the mail today and towards the back there is an article about a commerative series of calls.  One of the callmakers chosen to make some calls was Lamar Williams.  It has a little write-up about him in it.

I just thought I would pass this along since it was about Lamar and his calls.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Aug 19, 2008)

There are turkey hunters in S. C., today, who don't know who Neil Cost was. Some of the people here don't get out much.

            BOB


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Aug 19, 2008)

All this talk is making me want to drive to Starke and talk turkey.......


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 19, 2008)

Arrowhead95 said:


> All this talk is making me want to drive to Starke and talk turkey.......



Swing through Lake Butler and I'll go with ya!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 20, 2008)

Does Mr. Williams do limited edition calls each year?


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 21, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> Does Mr. Williams do limited edition calls each year?



He hasn't done a limited edition in about three years, but he has talked about doing a small one in the next year or so.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 21, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> There are turkey hunters in S. C., today, who don't know who Neil Cost was.



Who?????  Did he used to make turkey calls or something?  Can I still get on his list?  Is he any good?


----------



## Gagobblerchaser (Aug 22, 2008)

No,no,no, don't mention Neil Cost. This thread is Lamar Williams only.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Aug 22, 2008)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> There are turkey hunters in S. C., today, who don't know who Neil Cost was. Some of the people here don't get out much.
> 
> BOB



I started hunting turkeys before I left SC. I didn't hear about him until I starting buying custom calls. That was after I left. A lot of seasoned turkey killers don't know much about custom call makers.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are a few calls from Starke.

L to R

Cypress, Cedar, Poplar, Butternut.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 11, 2008)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Here are a few calls from Starke.
> 
> L to R
> 
> Cypress, Cedar, Poplar, Butternut.



You are off the Christmas Card list.

To quote Gadget " if you want to sell......"


----------



## topcat (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice calls arrowhead...


----------

